# Galaxy Nexus not showing up in Windows 8 pro x64



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

My Galaxy Nexus was doing fine on Windows 7 ultimate x64, but since the upgrade it won't show as a storage device. Not sure about adb I will check. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

What drivers are you using?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I honestly never changed drivers from my win 7 x64 install. Just the standard Samsung ones that always have worked... You know I never thought to check their site to see if driver updates were available... :-( Lemme check on that...
EDIT: I have to stop this... This is like the third thread I have made that I ended up finding the answer by answering a question... It works fine now... Close please :-( I sorries...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

PDAnet always seems to be the go to solution for this. Try that if there are no driver updates


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

There was... I just needed to update drivers. I am stupid sometimes... Lol


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha nah. Microsoft should include driver updates with OS updates.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm reverting back to 7 personally. Too much wrong with 8 to be something I use as a dd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Whitewallman (Nov 27, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I'm reverting back to 7 personally. Too much wrong with 8 to be something I use as a dd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did the same. Windows 8 took five hours if my life I'll never get back.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

What is the big deal about Win 8? Admittedly when I first started using it I didn't like it but now that I've been using it for the past few weeks it's essentially Win 7 without a start menu. People need to get the sand out of their vaginas about Win 8... it ain't great but it ain't awful.

OP glad you found your drivers. I completely forgot about them & was trying to push a new recovery to my gf's phone and had a d-b'oh moment with drivers.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> What is the big deal about Win 8? Admittedly when I first started using it I didn't like it but now that I've been using it for the past few weeks it's essentially Win 7 without a start menu. People need to get the sand out of their vaginas about Win 8... it ain't great but it ain't awful.
> 
> OP glad you found your drivers. I completely forgot about them & was trying to push a new recovery to my gf's phone and had a d-b'oh moment with drivers.


Well some of us have sandy vaginas when it comes to anything windows, not just windows 8. And I can't comment on windows 8 being any more lame than windows 7 because I haven't tried it. The only reason I'm even contemplating adding windows 7 as a dual booting OS is to play counterstrike...


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Windows 8 works fine for me. Learned some new shortcuts and I don't mind it compared to Windows 7 or XP. Oh and my Galaxy Nexus is recognized by it better than it had been on Windows 7. Win 8 knows exactly what device it is, it's no longer just a MTP storage device or whatever windows 7 says.

By the way, I run Windows 8 at home, Windows 7 at work and our network at work consists of 60/40 XP and Windows 7 machines. About 1500 machines in total that I administer.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> By the way, I run Windows 8 at home, Windows 7 at work and our network at work consists of 60/40 XP and Windows 7 machines. About 1500 machines in total that I administer.


1500 windows computers. Ew.


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> 1500 windows computers. Ew.


Trolling today eh?

I work in an Aerospace Manufacturing production environment. We have AirBus and Boeing among other manufacturers that tell us what hardware/software/os that we need to run on our CAD and other engineering workstations. Now in a perfect world I could decide for myself what we run however it is what it is. In the end I would probably keep the network windows exclusive for the users because, well, most users are used to windows. Sorry we cant convert everyone to a linux distro or mac os whatever, we're not all cool or hipster or edgy like you are.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Chill bro. Sorry we're not all blessed with a sense of humor.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Barf said:


> Well some of us have sandy vaginas when it comes to anything windows, not just windows 8. And I can't comment on windows 8 being any more lame than windows 7 because I haven't tried it. The only reason I'm even contemplating adding windows 7 as a dual booting OS is to play counterstrike...


I feel you. I ran out of space on my hdd so instead of starting over with 7 I started over with 8 so I could play Civ 5. I already miss my Cinnamon Mint.


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> Chill bro. Sorry we're not all blessed with a sense of humor.


Apology accepted.


----------

